# Item Daten als XML ausgeben



## sonikk (19. September 2005)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Item Daten von BLASC als XML auszugeben (wie bei allakhazam z.b. mit http://wow.allakhazam.com/dev/wow/item-xml.pl?witem=19290)?
Ich würde gerne in unserem eqdkp die Item Daten auf deutsch anzeigen lassen. Für Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß,
sonikk


----------



## B3N (3. Oktober 2005)

Alle Items können nur per XML aufgerufen und somit exportiert werden, den entsprechenden Link gibts jeweils auf der Detailseite des Items.


----------

